# Politics and News > UK, Canada, Oz, NZ >  60% of people being admitted to UK hospitals are unvaccinated - adviser

## Neo

Britains Chief Scientific Adviser Patrick Vallance said that 60% of people being admitted to hospital with COVID-19 are unvaccinated, correcting an earlier statement he made on Monday
Vallance earlier said at a news conference with Prime Minister Boris Johnson that 60% of people being admitted to hospital with COVID-19 have had two doses of vaccine.
Correcting a statistic I gave at the press conference, Vallance said on Twitter. About 60% of hospitalisations from COVID are not from double vaccinated people, rather 60% of hospitalisations from COVID are currently from unvaccinated people.
(This story corrects as the chief scientific adviser corrects statement to make clear the 60% figure applies to the unvaccinated, not double vaccinated)
https://www.reuters.com/business/hea...er-2021-07-19/


This was too good to not post.  

 (yeah I know I said I was done with COVID-19)

----------

dinosaur (07-19-2021),Foghorn (07-19-2021),WarriorRob (07-19-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco

Who put his nuts in a vise to change his tune? Something stinks here.

----------

Foghorn (07-19-2021),Neo (07-20-2021),WarriorRob (07-19-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco

*Covid Surges In 4 Of 5 Most Vaccinated Countries—Here’s Why The U.S. Should Worry*


https://www.forbes.com/sites/roberth...h=544f685cd677

Ditto !!!




> *This was too good to not post. * 
> 
>  (yeah I know I said I was done with COVID-19)


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Foghorn (07-19-2021),Kodiak (07-19-2021),WarriorRob (07-19-2021)

----------


## Dan40

Even with the correction he is saying 40% of the people admitted to hospital with Covid ARE VAXED!!!!!

----------

Foghorn (07-19-2021),QuaseMarco (07-19-2021),WarriorRob (07-19-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Even with the correction he is saying 40% of the people admitted to hospital with Covid ARE VAXED!!!!!


We're just blinded by science....... your math works. What a patsy.

----------

WarriorRob (07-19-2021)

----------


## Authentic

Maybe the vaccine gives you COVID.

----------

WarriorRob (07-19-2021)

----------


## Foghorn

Get the hook !



The-Hook.jpg

----------

Kodiak (07-19-2021),WarriorRob (07-19-2021)

----------


## Kodiak

> Even with the correction he is saying 40% of the people admitted to hospital with Covid ARE VAXED!!!!!


That's the way I read it too!

----------

QuaseMarco (07-19-2021),WarriorRob (07-19-2021)

----------


## Kodiak

> Get the hook !
> 
> The-Hook.jpg



 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

WarriorRob (07-19-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Maybe the vaccine gives you COVID.


I'm sure of that in many cases.

----------

WarriorRob (07-19-2021)

----------


## dinosaur

It would be nice to have good info ...

Hospitalized due to Covid, but ...

Percent not vaccinated at all ...  60%, got it.
Percent not fully vaxxed (with appropriate immunity build period) ... ???
Percent fully vaxxed, but got Covid anyway when they were expected to have immunity ... ???

But in the scheme of things, none of this probably matters much.  They watch the not vaccinated, because they want everyone vaccinated.  They probably don't worry about watching the fully vaccinated group, because they can't do anything about the effectiveness of the vaccine.  That group is only important to them if they want to know if one vaccine is better than another.

----------

QuaseMarco (07-19-2021),WarriorRob (07-19-2021)

----------


## WarriorRob

60% unvaccinated are in Hospital because they have covid, 40% that are vaccinated are in the Hospital because they have covid :Thinking:  I bet if they crunch the numbers even more it would be 50/50.

----------


## Physics Hunter

87.26% of Statistics are made up...   :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Neo

> Maybe the vaccine gives you COVID.


Listen and learn!
The vaccinations do not stop you getting Covid19 the vaccine stops it effecting you badly.

----------

Northern Rivers (07-20-2021)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> Listen and learn!
> The vaccinations do not stop you getting Covid19 the vaccine stops it effecting you badly.



That's why I chose the J&J.

----------


## Authentic

> Listen and learn!
> The vaccinations do not stop you getting Covid19 the vaccine stops it effecting you badly.


So does my immune system.

----------

QuaseMarco (07-20-2021)

----------


## ruthless terrier

> The vaccinations do not stop you getting Covid19 the vaccine stops it effecting you badly.


then why are so many vaccinated people in the hospital?

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

These vaccine nazis need to learn, that their own body, or their , is their only responsibility.  They have no right, no entitlement, or decision with what anyone else does with their bodies.

----------

QuaseMarco (07-20-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

The 40% that are vaxxed are by and large only single vaxxed. The article is slightly selective in order to sensationalise it. 

Personally, I think  the anti-vaxxers have engaged in such blatant, flagrant , outrageous data cherry-picking and outright lies, they have sunk lower than the morons who spent 5 years disseminating Project Fea/

Why are people so desperate to be right they resort to lying, making up stuff and cherry-picking. If your POV is wrong, its fucking wrong, grow up and live with it.  Remainers, antivaxxers, lefties, pro palastinians, BLM, Climate nuts, animal rights looneys, Moon hoaxers, flat earthers, the list is endless.  Its what causes wars.

----------

Neo (07-20-2021)

----------


## Neo

The steadfast unvaccinated person is a trusting individual, at the moment they feel fine for their age. But! as we know time slips past us, it stalks us.
As we get a little older we put on weight, we take little or no exercise, we don’t always eat enough fruit or vegetables, we don’t always drink enough water.

All of these things effect us as we age, the Covid19 virus is waiting, it’s not going anywhere, it’s stalking all of us, it’s just waiting for you to get some health issues as you age. Be assured! It will get the unvaccinated……. It’s just waiting.

----------


## nonsqtr

> The 40% that are vaxxed are by and large only single vaxxed. The article is slightly selective in order to sensationalise it. 
> 
> Personally, I think  the anti-vaxxers have engaged in such blatant, flagrant , outrageous data cherry-picking and outright lies, they have sunk lower than the morons who spent 5 years disseminating Project Fea/
> 
> Why are people so desperate to be right they resort to lying, making up stuff and cherry-picking. If your POV is wrong, its fucking wrong, grow up and live with it.  Remainers, antivaxxers, lefties, pro palastinians, BLM, Climate nuts, animal rights looneys, Moon hoaxers, flat earthers, the list is endless.  Its what causes wars.


What causes wars is people trying to shove their bullshit down other peoples' throats.

----------

Northern Rivers (07-20-2021)

----------


## nonsqtr

> The steadfast unvaccinated person is a trusting individual, at the moment they feel fine for their age. But! as we know time slips past us, it stalks us.
> As we get a little older we put on weight, we take little or no exercise, we don’t always eat enough fruit or vegetables, we don’t always drink enough water.
> 
> All of these things effect us as we age, the Covid19 virus is waiting, it’s not going anywhere, it’s stalking all of us, it’s just waiting for you to get some health issues as you age. Be assured! It will get the unvaccinated……. It’s just waiting.


You are the resident king of fear pron.

----------

Neo (07-20-2021),Northern Rivers (07-20-2021)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Listen and learn!
> The vaccinations do not stop you getting Covid19 the vaccine stops it effecting you badly.


I still am waiting before I take a jab. I ain't no canary in no coal mine, IOW. After a while, I/we will see better statistics.

----------


## Oceander

> The steadfast unvaccinated person is a trusting individual, at the moment they feel fine for their age. But! as we know time slips past us, it stalks us.
> As we get a little older we put on weight, we take little or no exercise, we don’t always eat enough fruit or vegetables, we don’t always drink enough water.
> 
> All of these things effect us as we age, the Covid19 virus is waiting, it’s not going anywhere, it’s stalking all of us, it’s just waiting for you to get some health issues as you age. Be assured! It will get the unvaccinated……. It’s just waiting.

----------

Neo (07-20-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> I still am waiting before I take a jab. I ain't no canary in no coal mine, IOW. After a while, I/we will see better statistics.



well, more than half the planet has now had at least one jab. You going to wait until you are the last unvaccinated person?

----------


## Neo

> You are the resident king of fear pron.


That’s something to be proud of in a Covid19 epidemic.  :Thumbsup20:

----------


## QuaseMarco

> The 40% that are vaxxed are by and large only single vaxxed. The article is slightly selective in order to sensationalise it. 
> 
> Personally, I think  the anti-vaxxers have engaged in such blatant, flagrant , outrageous data cherry-picking and outright lies, they have sunk lower than the morons who spent 5 years disseminating Project Fea/
> 
> Why are people so desperate to be right they resort to lying, making up stuff and cherry-picking. If your POV is wrong, its fucking wrong, grow up and live with it.  Remainers, antivaxxers, lefties, pro palastinians, BLM, Climate nuts, animal rights looneys, Moon hoaxers, flat earthers, the list is endless.  Its what causes wars.


Keep sucking the government's tit.

----------


## QuaseMarco

> well, more than half the planet has now had at least one jab. You going to wait until you are the last unvaccinated person?


You are a conformist with no independent mind.

----------


## Neo

> What causes wars is people trying to shove their bullshit down other peoples' throats.


The Brits are rather good at diplomacy, rather than war we go the extra mile to help mediate, coax, gently push unenlightened to the decision they know they will undoubtably will have to agree on.

----------


## Neo

* News update *

Britain’s Chief Scientific Adviser Patrick Vallance has updated his comment further to reveal it is 69% of unvaccinated are in hospital not 60% as he first announced.

----------


## Trinnity

*SHOCK HEADLINE!* 

40%  of people being admitted to UK hospitals are  vaccinated - adviser

PERSPECTIVE~

----------

Canadianeye (07-20-2021)

----------


## Trinnity

> * News update *
> 
> Britain’s Chief Scientific Adviser Patrick Vallance has updated his comment further to reveal it is 69% of unvaccinated are in hospital not 60% as he first announced.


Poor fellow can't make his mind up. So if 31% are in hospital with covid who were vaccinated, I think it's a pretty shitty vaccine.  Oh I know, it's to keep you from getting so bad you die. And the long term side effects? Aw who cares about that anyway?

----------


## UKSmartypants

> Poor fellow can't make his mind up. So if 31% are in hospital with covid who were vaccinated, I think it's a pretty shitty vaccine.  Oh I know, it's to keep you from getting so bad you die. And the long term side effects? Aw who cares about that anyway?


well no, as I pointed out, the majority of that group are only single jabbed.  You dont have anywhere near full immunity with only one dose.

----------

Neo (07-20-2021),Oceander (07-20-2021)

----------


## Canadianeye

> *SHOCK HEADLINE!* 
> 
> 40%  of people being admitted to UK hospitals are  vaccinated - adviser
> 
> PERSPECTIVE~


They own the stats, and the distribution vehicles of their purchased MSMs...and the clout to silence opposition.

Of course it is perspective, and, of course he instantly changed "their owned" numbers from 60% to 69%.

It gives a "day 2" of distribution to feed their sheeple ammunition, to dispense their contrived authoritarian manufactured machinations to the normal non sheeple.

Just finished talking with a lady, who ain't getting the jab either. Her friend just opened his eyes after being in a comatose state, mechanical breathing to keep him alive after he got the jab.

Authoritarian pricks and their toadies disgust me.

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> well, more than half the planet has now had at least one jab. You going to wait until you are the last unvaccinated person?





> You are a conformist with no independent mind.



You should have just said "na na na na *naaa* na". It would have made more sense.

----------


## Authentic

> The Brits are rather good at diplomacy, rather than war we go the extra mile to help mediate, coax, gently push unenlightened to the decision they know they will undoubtably will have to agree on.


How did that work out with Ghandi? Or was losing the jewel of the overseas empire the plan, and it was just the Hindus who needed a little coaxing?

----------


## Dan40

> * News update *
> 
> Britain’s Chief Scientific Adviser Patrick Vallance has updated his comment further to reveal it is 69% of unvaccinated are in hospital not 60% as he first announced.


Britain's CHIEF Scientific Advisor needs 3 tries ( so far) to name a simple number?  Here's a number, his credibility is now ZERO!

----------

Canadianeye (07-20-2021)

----------


## Canadianeye

> Britain's CHIEF Scientific Advisor needs 3 tries ( so far) to name a simple number?  Here's a number, his credibility is now ZERO!


I guess that's good news for him. He's up from the negative numbers now.

----------

Dan40 (07-20-2021)

----------


## Oceander

It would actually be interesting to get a breakdown of that 40% - or 31% - who appear to have already had at least one vaccination, to see how that group sorts out in terms of things like partially versus fully vaccinated, the type of vaccine received, age, weight, other complicating factors, etc, as well as an indication of the severity of the symptoms that lead to hospitalization.

----------


## UKSmartypants

> How did that work out with Ghandi? Or was losing the jewel of the overseas empire the plan, and it was just the Hindus who needed a little coaxing?



Nothing to do with it. India was just something entirely else, it was the point we were dissolving the empire and granting independence to all and sundry. Your remark demonstrates a total lack of knowledge about the British in India and Indian Independence.  Its facile and trivialises a complex series of events.

----------


## Authentic

> Nothing to do with it. India was just something entirely else, it was the point we were dissolving the empire and granting independence to all and sundry. Your remark demonstrates a total lack of knowledge about the British in India and Indian Independence.  Its facile and trivialises a complex series of events.


My knowledge about that is rather vast, but I have not studied that time and place in several years. Of course it did not convey the complexity. I am trained to do that in no more words than are neccesary, but that wasn't the purpose of the post.

Maybe I will start a thread and you can help me remember all the stuff that I forgot.

----------


## Canadianeye

> It would actually be interesting to get a breakdown of that 40% - or 31% - who appear to have already had at least one vaccination, to see how that group sorts out in terms of things like partially versus fully vaccinated, the type of vaccine received, age, weight, other complicating factors, etc, as well as an indication of the severity of the symptoms that lead to hospitalization.


I agree it would be interesting. To be fair from my perspective...I wouldn't trust any facts n figures they provided.

That's a bit of a quagmire.  :Smiley20:

----------

